
Facebook begins global rollout of “Find Wi-Fi” feature for its mobile apps - artsandsci
https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2017/06/expanding-find-wi-fi-globally/
======
t0mbstone
"Find Wi-Fi will turn on Location History. This allows Facebook to build a
history of precise locations received through your device. You can see or
delete this information in your activity log."

I think it's kind of ridiculous that just to use a search database, I have to
enable 24/7 location tracking of my phone...

~~~
wmeredith
Well, you have to pay for all this (Facebook stuff) somehow. It's not free.

------
gitpusher
Hmm. Neat trick to incentivize more businesses to share their information,
while also tracking more end users.

------
sofaofthedamned
Interesting how it's only for companies that have it shared on their page. FB
will have the same info as Google as to where all the free Wifi is located,
they're either being cautious or they're trying to drive companies to setup a
page.

~~~
gumby
Or, you know, they want companies to opt in to sharing. It's a kind of free
advertising, but not every coffee shop wants to advertise it has wifi...

